# We didn't win?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well L80rider 58archer from the form here and two other ladies tried to help my mother win the Pentwater Sportfishing Assoc. Powder Puff Tournament on 7-17-04.









We didn't place but did manage to win a special mate tackle box in the drawings. The team worked flawess but the guy steering the boat just couldn't find fish or stay on top of the few we did mark. In the picture below 58archer took our first fish while Lynn netted and Sue helped.








This picture is Sue fighting a nice king on a wire diver while all other members were giving incourgements.








Day two of our great fishing adventure all the pressure to win was gone so we just had fun. Our first mate(my father) couldn't make the trip due to pre-fishing Thursday in 6 footers and was to lame. So i promoted Sue from mate to first mate and she got the job of driving in the prelight and fog after sunrise. The first rod I set went off we missed it reset it set the second and the first rod went off again. This was L80rider first fish and she did a outstanding job in the dark. Lynn got the second fish and then 58archer got a screamer on a wire diver that maid a 100 yard run. This turned out to be our biggest fish of the weekend a 24lb. king
















We just kind of picked away at fish the rest of the morning this is a picture of a double we had but al we got was the picture both fish got off.








If there was a hard luck throphy L80rider would have gotten it. With only three hours or less of sleep and a dose of Dramamine Saturday, Sunday she got to fight two different fish on a full core in a row and lost both then landed a nice coho off three colors of lead core on a rigger.








These ladies were not only good fisherwomen they cleaned up the boat(mopped the deck) after each fish feed the captain great sandwiches and even cleaned their own fish.








I'm not easly impressed and I though I've seen most everything that could happen out on the water but we had a couple ducks fly over and L80rider got out her duck call out the ducks didn't turn and come back but I fell out of the chair laughing.








After two days of fishing nobody got sick nobody died it was another great weekend of fishing and we all plan to fish next years P.S.A. power puff again. This was todays catch not bad for beginners (two of the ladies had never fished before).


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

:fish2:  :fish2:  

Thanks Terry for all the fun and FISHING. It was a GRAND time had by all.

Total for two days, we had 9 fish in the box
Each of us caught 1 King & 1 Coho each.

Largest King 24 lbs.
Largest Coho 6lbs

GOOD EATING GOING ON TONIGHT :evil: :lol:  

Great weather, Great fishing, Great Friendships, bad jokes (but it helped bring the fish)

AND I DIDN'T GET SICK :woohoo1: 

Cheers, 
Gail AKA L80rider


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

:chicken: 

WD

You'll never look at a can of Pringle without laughing again 

L80rider


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Terry....THANKS SO MUCH!!! 
Where do I start?

The photos are great! My five rolls of film are getting developed & I hope to have them back by tomorrow night, so I'll share whatever I can, asap.

This experience is what they mean when they talk about "living life" - carpe deum kind of stuff. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your generosity, your friendliness, your instruction... Your folks were great, and so were the rest of the ladies I had the honor to fish with. I had so much fun. Can't keep thinking about it.

Now I'm trying to get my sleep patterns back to getting up at 6am instead of 3:30am. Last night, I dreamed of being on the 'Worm Dunker', sitting on the ladder, watching the lines. All of a sudden I saw three fat Kings swimming just below the water right toward us, like fat silver torpedoes. I hollered that there were three on the way, and you said "No, I mark SIX!" Guess I was hoping for that Chinese fire drill...

Well, next time out!    

Anyway, thanks for my first time ever salmon fishing...I'M THE ONE THAT GOT HOOKED!!! -Christine


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Christine what did you cat think of the salmon heads? You have enough salmon now you can try making a salmon pastie! We would have caught more fish if you wouldn't have brough all the health food save that for when you stream fish. Boat fishing there are two food groups, greasy meat and cheese followed by something out of a brown bottle well at least when I was younger! Glad you had a good time moms already looking tword next year.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

UNFORTUNEATLY I did notice that when we tried to eat HEALTH food, we didn't catch as much.

Something to do with JUNK Food and fishing. 

I'm glad Lynn broke out the cookies at 6am 

I gained 5 pounds eating chocolate, for good luck with the fish biting. (It seemed to work for that string of Coho that were hitting the lead core) :corkysm55 

Can't do greasy though (That's one of the No No for sea sickness) But it looks like I might have that whipped now. Might even try going in the cabin next time (Well, maybe on the way back, just in case)


----------

